

Think Kubrick was obsessed with detail? Games design goes much further than film - aniijbod
http://iijiij.com/2015/07/30/think-kubrick-was-obsessed-with-detail-games-design-is-going-much-further-than-film-016247

======
michaelpinto
The Kubrick analogy is a bit misplaced as film isn't an interactive medium,
although a good film has a "replay-ability" factor.

But if you're looking at what's being done in games today one might find
rewards looking at the work done on animated films which do involve world
building and character design work. And keep in mind that those animators had
to draw every frame that you see in a film (and then add to that all of the
work that never made it to the final film).

